# 2004 Maxima Car Audio



## Raider04SE (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I recently purchased a JL 500/1 Amp and a JL 12W6 sub. I have a stock bose system W/O nav. 
I have bought a remote bass knob so I can control my sub, but other than that I don't know if I need anything special. Some kind of adapter for the head unit? 

I found this website

2004 Nissan Maxima Car Radio Wiring Color Codes

Probably will be helpful to others trying to install a system in their car, they have most makes/models

Anyways, I know a fair amount about this type of stuff but before I start to look at it myself if anyone has any info to share with me I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Raider04SE (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, even tho I got no help here, I figured I would post up the end result.
Here it is.


----------

